# Making Trophy mounts



## anlrolfe (Jan 18, 2016)

Made some trophy mounts for our Scout Master. We had a winter camping event this weekend and he asked me if I could bring a saw along... (I know, just one??) . After getting the particulars he said that he had a downed cherry and wanted to cut some diagonal cookies 2" thick to mount deer trophy antlers on. I brought the 026 for the light work and the 039 w/ 25" bar for the diagonals. Couple of burled areas w/ interesting cross grain. After slicing about two dozen he said that the rest he would get hauled to one of his buddies to mill into planks. Looks like I'll be making a table in the future.

As a side note, I hadn't run the ole 039 really good for a while and had to re-tune it a couple times as she settled back in. A good number of the diagonal cookies put 'er nearly full bar length 25". Laying some plank lengths down onto some dunnage with an undercut I realized how easily this ole girl throws a rainbow of chips and exactly how underrated this "firewood saw" really is.


----------

